# Carly



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

“Carly”
Ch. Lauremi’s No Reservations
1/23/10 - 2/5/20

Carly was always the perfect dog from the get-go. From the moment I saw her, I wanted her. She piled out of the puppy room (with her 9 siblings) into the yard, and she stood out. I always joked that it felt like she had neon surrounding her. Of course she was the show pick of the litter, and I knew they would keep her, but my friend called me a week later and said they wanted me to take her and show her. I couldn’t believe my luck! 

She was a fabulous show dog, getting her AKC championship with 3 majors. Oh could that dog move! I never got tired of watching her. She dabbling in herding, barn hunt, and nose work. My vet adored her, and wanted me to put her in a program where kids read to dogs at the library. When she had to have an eye removed last summer, he wanted me to take her to children’s hospital as a therapy dog. He told me she was his favorite, lol. She was everybody’s favorite. I talked to my breeder yesterday, and thanked her for letting me have this amazing girl. I could write pages and pages about her, but I’ll stop here.

I love you, girlie.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Carly was beautiful. Thank you for sharing her with us all these years. ?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry Diane. She had a full life and was loved.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

Carly was so beautiful. Remember forever. Run fast and free at the rainbow bridge, and gosh, I'm tearing up--don't they wrap themselves around our hearts.


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read this, my condolences. I've very much enjoyed your posts about your special, beautiful girl. I'm sure she's delighting everyone who greeted her at the 'Bridge. 

Vale Carly.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl and thank you for sharing so much about her.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss! Sending healing thoughts. Run free Carly!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I remember all of those younger pictures of her. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I've enjoyed you sharing Carly with us all these years. She was truly a beautiful girl.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am so sorry. She was beautiful, and I am so grateful to you for letting me get to know her.
You will be missed Carly.


----------



## Petra's Dad (Jan 6, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. Terrible thing to happen.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

What a beautiful tribute, to a wonderful, gorgeous, special girl.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Oh no! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

I’m so incredibly sad for you. She was a beautiful dog and I know you loved her very much.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Carly was beautiful.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am so very sorry. She was such a character and a beautiful soul. Thank you for sharing her adventures with us over the years. Your tribute to her is wonderful and shows the inner strength that you have as it reflects how happy you two were together while holding your sorrow at bay.

Take care of yourself during this time.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Beautiful girl, she lived a good life with you. Peace to you, rest in peace Carly.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Diane, we never get to have them long enough. I'm so very sorry. What a beautiful girl. Peace be with you.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh no!
I am SO very sorry!


----------

